# Grace puppy in Lufkin, TX HMS



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*






   
*D07201 (Grace)*


Breed: Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Baby
Size: Large
*From: Humane Society of Angelina County *

 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About D07201 (Grace)*

Grace is a really sweet and loving puppy. She came into the shelter on 08/02/07 at just 6 weeks old. She is current on vaccinations and will be spayed when adopted. Adoption fee is $65. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Grace is a really sweet and loving puppy. She came into the shelter on 08/02/07 at just 6 weeks old. She is current on vaccinations and will be spayed when adopted.\n'; contents += '\n'; contents += 'Adoption fee is $65.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Grace is a really sweet and loving puppy. She came into the shelter on 08/02/07 at just 6 weeks old. She is current on vaccinations and will be spayed when adopted.Adoption fee is $65.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Humane Society of Angelina County *

Lufkin, TX

Phone: 936-639-1880


----------

